# Kein SMTP-Mailversand mit kmail 3.5.7 [Solved]

## Psycho Dad

Hallo,

hab heut versucht, eine Email mit kmail-3.5.7 zu verschicken, leider scheiterte das nach der Passwortabfrage mit dieser Fehlermeldung:

```

Das Versenden ist fehlgeschlagen:

Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen, Unterstützung für Authentifizierung wurde beim Kompilieren von kio_smtp nicht eingebunden. wird nicht unterstützt

Die Nachricht verbleibt im Postausgang, bis Sie entweder das Problem beseitigt haben (z. B. falsche Adresse) oder die Nachricht aus dem Postausgang entfernen.

Das folgende Transportprotokoll wurde benutzt:

tho_riedel

```

Vor ungefähr 2 Wochen mit kmail 3.5.6-r2 ging es noch (also da hab ich die letzte Mail versendet), hab natürlich seitdem auch andere Pakete aktualisiert.

Provider ist web.de, ist ein normales Freemail-Konto.

An der Konfiguration von kmail oder des Routers hab ich nicht rumgespielt, Desktopfirewall ist hier nicht aktiv.

Vielleicht wichtige Programme mit useflags (die ich auch grade nochmal reemergt habe:

```

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm java kerberos pam ssl -authdaemond -ldap -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7  USE="arts openexr samba -debug -hal -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.7  USE="arts sasl -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmail-3.5.7  USE="arts crypt -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

```

Ein revdep-rebuild hat leider auch nichts gebracht.

Mailempfang (POP3) klappt.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee oder hat jemand überhaupt mit kmail-3.5.7 schon erfolgreich ne Mail versandt?

Die meisten Sachen sind bei mir stable Packages (KDE allerdings net).

Hier noch der output beim emerge

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-base/kmail-3.5.7 to /

 * kdepim-3.5.7.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * kdepim-3.5.7.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * kdepim-3.5.7.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * kdepim-3.5.7.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking kdepim-3.5.7.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking parts of kdepim-3.5.7.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kmail-3.5.7/work

Symlinking library libkdepim under /usr/kde/3.5/lib/ in source dir

Symlinking library libkpimidentities under /usr/kde/3.5/lib/ in source dir

Symlinking library libmimelib under /usr/kde/3.5/lib/ in source dir

Symlinking library libksieve under /usr/kde/3.5/lib/ in source dir

Symlinking library libkleopatra under /usr/kde/3.5/lib/ in source dir

Symlinking library libkcal under /usr/kde/3.5/lib/ in source dir

Symlinking library libkpinterfaces under /usr/kde/3.5/lib/ in source dir

Symlinking library libkmime under /usr/kde/3.5/lib/ in source dir

Symlinking library libkpgp under /usr/kde/3.5/lib/ in source dir

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kmail-3.5.7/work/kmail-3.5.7 ...

*** automake (GNU automake) 1.9.6 found.

*** Creating acinclude.m4

*** Creating list of subdirectories

*** Creating Makefile.am

*** Creating configure.files

*** Creating configure.in

*** Creating aclocal.m4

*** Creating configure

*** Creating config.h template

*** Creating Makefile templates

kmail/tests/Makefile.am:16: `LDFLAGS' is a user variable, you should not override it;

kmail/tests/Makefile.am:16: use `AM_LDFLAGS' instead.

*** Postprocessing Makefile templates

*** Creating date/time stamp

*** Finished

    Don't forget to run ./configure

    If you haven't done so in a while, run ./configure --help

 * Running elibtoolize in: kmail-3.5.7/admin

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * econf: updating kmail-3.5.7/admin/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating kmail-3.5.7/admin/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-x --enable-mitshm --without-xinerama --with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3 --enable-mt --with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-debug --without-debug --disable-final --with-arts --prefix=/usr/kde/3.5 --mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man --infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info --datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share --sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for -p flag to install... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for kde-config... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config

checking where to install... /usr/kde/3.5 (as requested)

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc is blacklisted... no

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wundef... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wno-long-long... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wno-non-virtual-dtor... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-reorder-blocks... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-exceptions... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-check-new... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-common... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fexceptions... yes

checking whether system headers can cope with -O2 -fno-inline... irrelevant

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -O0... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wl,--no-undefined... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined... yes

not using lib directory suffix

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag  works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... (cached) no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... (cached) no

checking for dlopen... (cached) no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... (cached) yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking if C++ programs can be compiled... yes

checking for strlcat... no

checking if strlcat needs custom prototype... yes - in libkdefakes

checking for strlcpy... no

checking if strlcpy needs custom prototype... yes - in libkdefakes

checking for main in -lutil... yes

checking for main in -lcompat... no

checking for crypt in -lcrypt... yes

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking for dnet_ntoa in -ldnet... no

checking for dnet_ntoa in -ldnet_stub... no

checking for inet_ntoa... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/bitypes.h usability... yes

checking sys/bitypes.h presence... yes

checking for sys/bitypes.h... yes

checking for poll in -lpoll... no

checking Carbon/Carbon.h usability... no

checking Carbon/Carbon.h presence... no

checking for Carbon/Carbon.h... no

checking CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h usability... no

checking CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h presence... no

checking for CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h... no

checking if res_init needs -lresolv... yes

checking for res_init... yes

checking if res_init needs custom prototype... no

checking for killpg in -lucb... no

checking for int... yes

checking size of int... 4

checking for short... yes

checking size of short... 2

checking for long... yes

checking size of long... 4

checking for char *... yes

checking size of char *... 4

checking for dlopen in -ldl... (cached) yes

checking for shl_unload in -ldld... no

checking for size_t... yes

checking size of size_t... 4

checking for unsigned long... yes

checking size of unsigned long... 4

checking sizeof size_t == sizeof unsigned long... yes

checking for PIE support... yes

checking if enabling -pie/fPIE support... yes

checking crt_externs.h usability... no

checking crt_externs.h presence... no

checking for crt_externs.h... no

checking for _NSGetEnviron... no

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for X... libraries /usr/lib, headers .

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for libXext... yes

checking for pthread_create in -lpthread... yes

checking for extra includes... no

checking for extra libs... no

checking for libz... -lz

checking for libpng... -lpng -lz -lm

checking for libjpeg6b... no

checking for libjpeg... -ljpeg

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for Qt... libraries /usr/qt/3/lib, headers /usr/qt/3/include using -mt

checking for moc... /usr/qt/3/bin/moc

checking for uic... /usr/qt/3/bin/uic

checking whether uic supports -L ... yes

checking whether uic supports -nounload ... yes

checking if Qt needs -ljpeg... no

checking for rpath... yes

checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.5/lib, headers /usr/kde/3.5/include

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... yes

checking for KDE paths... defaults

checking for dcopidl... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcopidl

checking for dcopidl2cpp... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcopidl2cpp

checking for mcopidl... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/mcopidl

checking for artsc-config... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/artsc-config

checking for meinproc... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/meinproc

checking for kconfig_compiler... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kconfig_compiler

checking for dcopidlng... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcopidlng

checking for makekdewidgets... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/makekdewidgets

checking for xmllint... /usr/bin/xmllint

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking sys/sysctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/sysctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/sysctl.h... yes

checking sys/param.h usability... yes

checking sys/param.h presence... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking values.h usability... yes

checking values.h presence... yes

checking for values.h... yes

checking sys/limits.h usability... no

checking sys/limits.h presence... no

checking for sys/limits.h... no

checking err.h usability... yes

checking err.h presence... yes

checking for err.h... yes

checking sys/cdefs.h usability... yes

checking sys/cdefs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/cdefs.h... yes

checking for setenv... yes

checking if setenv needs custom prototype... no

checking for unsetenv... yes

checking if unsetenv needs custom prototype... no

checking for flex... flex

checking lex output file root... lex.yy

checking lex library... -lfl

checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes

checking for Qt docs... NO

checking for dot... /usr/bin/dot

checking for doxygen... not found

checking bluetooth/bluetooth.h usability... no

checking bluetooth/bluetooth.h presence... no

checking for bluetooth/bluetooth.h... no

checking for hci_open_dev in -lbluetooth... no

checking for XPM... yes

checking gnokii.h usability... yes

checking gnokii.h presence... yes

checking for gnokii.h... yes

checking for gn_cfg_read in -lgnokii... yes

checking for sys/cdefs.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/ioctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking sys/file.h usability... yes

checking sys/file.h presence... yes

checking for sys/file.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/time.h... (cached) yes

checking byteswap.h usability... yes

checking byteswap.h presence... yes

checking for byteswap.h... yes

checking for fcntl.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking sysent.h usability... no

checking sysent.h presence... no

checking for sysent.h... no

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking paths.h usability... yes

checking paths.h presence... yes

checking for paths.h... yes

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking for usleep... yes

checking if usleep needs custom prototype... no

checking for socket... yes

checking for fabsl... no

checking for strdup... yes

checking for vsnprintf... (cached) yes

checking for tzset... yes

checking for getdomainname... yes

checking if getdomainname needs custom prototype... no

checking for gethostname... yes

checking if gethostname needs custom prototype... no

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking if res_init needs -lresolv... yes

checking for res_init... (cached) yes

checking if res_init needs custom prototype... (cached) no

checking for timezone variable... yes

checking for tm_gmtoff in struct tm... yes

checking for stl coping with namespace std... yes

checking for C99 designated initializers... yes

checking for indexlib... checking for bison... bison -y

checking for perl5... /usr/bin/perl

checking time.h usability... yes

checking time.h presence... yes

checking for time.h... yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking assert.h usability... yes

checking assert.h presence... yes

checking for assert.h... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for size_t... (cached) yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking for strdup... (cached) yes

checking for gpgme-config... /usr/bin/gpgme-config

checking for GPGME - version >= 0.4.5... yes

checking if gpgme has GPGME_KEYLIST_MODE_VALIDATE... yes

checking if gpgme has gpgme_cancel... yes

checking if gpgme has gpgme_key_t->keylist_mode... yes

checking if gpgme has gpgme_decrypt_result_t->wrong_key_usage... yes

checking if gpgme has GPGME_INCLUDE_CERTS_DEFAULT... yes

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking sys/select.h usability... yes

checking sys/select.h presence... yes

checking for sys/select.h... yes

checking for unsigned int... yes

checking size of unsigned int... 4

checking for stpcpy... yes

checking for vasprintf... yes

checking whether we are using the GNU C Library 2.1 or newer... yes

checking for getenv_r... no

checking for timegm... yes

checking for gpg... /usr/bin/gpg

checking for gpgsm... /usr/bin/gpgsm

checking for funopen... no

checking for fopencookie... yes

./configure: line 40233: funopen: command not found

checking for putc_unlocked... yes

checking for memrchr... yes

checking sys/uio.h usability... yes

checking sys/uio.h presence... yes

checking for sys/uio.h... yes

        GPGME v3.5.7 has been configured as follows:

        GnuPG version: min. 1.2.2

        GnuPG path:    /usr/bin/gpg

        GpgSM version: min. 1.9.3

        GpgSM path:    /usr/bin/gpgsm

checking whether to use new-style distribution lists... no

checking for timezone variable... (cached) yes

checking for tm_gmtoff in struct tm... (cached) yes

checking for memrchr... (cached) yes

checking for putc_unlocked... (cached) yes

checking if akregator should be compiled... no

checking if dcopidlng should be compiled... yes

checking if doc should be compiled... yes

checking if indexlib should be compiled... no

checking if kaddressbook should be compiled... no

checking if kgantt should be compiled... no

checking if libemailfunctions should be compiled... yes

checking if libkdenetwork should be compiled... yes

checking if libkmime should be compiled... yes

checking if libkpgp should be compiled... yes

checking if libksieve should be compiled... yes

checking if mimelib should be compiled... yes

checking if libkcal should be compiled... yes

checking if knode should be compiled... no

checking if certmanager should be compiled... yes

checking if korn should be compiled... no

checking if kfile-plugins should be compiled... no

checking if kresources should be compiled... no

checking if knotes should be compiled... no

checking if karm should be compiled... no

checking if libkdepim should be compiled... yes

checking if kpilot should be compiled... no

checking if libkpimexchange should be compiled... no

checking if konsolekalendar should be compiled... no

checking if kitchensync should be compiled... no

checking if kalarm should be compiled... no

checking if libkpimidentities should be compiled... yes

checking if korganizer should be compiled... yes

checking if kmail should be compiled... yes

checking if kontact should be compiled... yes

checking if plugins should be compiled... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

wrong input (flag != 4) at admin/conf.change.pl line 117, <> line 1541.

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating certmanager/Makefile

config.status: creating certmanager/conf/Makefile

config.status: creating certmanager/kwatchgnupg/Makefile

config.status: creating certmanager/lib/Makefile

config.status: creating certmanager/lib/backends/Makefile

config.status: creating certmanager/lib/backends/chiasmus/Makefile

config.status: creating certmanager/lib/backends/kpgp/Makefile

config.status: creating certmanager/lib/backends/qgpgme/Makefile

config.status: creating certmanager/lib/kleo/Makefile

config.status: creating certmanager/lib/pics/Makefile

config.status: creating certmanager/lib/tests/Makefile

config.status: creating certmanager/lib/ui/Makefile

config.status: creating dcopidlng/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/api/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/kmail/Makefile

config.status: creating kmail/Makefile

config.status: creating kmail/about/Makefile

config.status: creating kmail/avscripts/Makefile

config.status: creating kmail/interfaces/Makefile

config.status: creating kmail/pics/Makefile

config.status: creating kmail/pics/icons/Makefile

config.status: creating kmail/profiles/Makefile

config.status: creating kmail/tests/Makefile

config.status: creating kontact/Makefile

config.status: creating kontact/interfaces/Makefile

config.status: creating kontact/plugins/Makefile

config.status: creating kontact/plugins/kmail/Makefile

config.status: creating korganizer/Makefile

config.status: creating libemailfunctions/Makefile

config.status: creating libemailfunctions/tests/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/design-data/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/doc/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/examples/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/scripts/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/src/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/src/libical/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/src/libicalss/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/tzdata/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/vzic-1.3/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/Africa/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/America/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/America/Argentina/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/America/Indiana/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/America/Kentucky/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/America/North_Dakota/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/Antarctica/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/Arctic/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/Asia/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/Atlantic/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/Australia/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/Europe/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/Indian/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/libical/zoneinfo/Pacific/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/tests/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/tests/data/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/tests/data/Compat/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/tests/data/RecurrenceRule/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/tests/data/RecurrenceRule/ConnectDaily/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/tests/data/RecurrenceRule/KAlarm_3.4/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/tests/data/RecurrenceRule/KOrganizer_3.4/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/tests/data/RecurrenceRule/LibICal/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/tests/data/RecurrenceRule/RFC2445/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/tests/data/RecurrenceRule/UntilInUTC/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/tests/data/RecurrenceRule/unsorted/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/tests/data/vCalendar/Makefile

config.status: creating libkcal/versit/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdenetwork/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdenetwork/gpgmepp/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdenetwork/gpgmepp/interfaces/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdenetwork/libgpg-error-copy/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdenetwork/libgpgme-copy/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdenetwork/libgpgme-copy/assuan/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdenetwork/libgpgme-copy/gpgme/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdenetwork/qgpgme/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdenetwork/qgpgme/tests/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdenetwork/tests/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdepim/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdepim/about/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdepim/cfgc/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdepim/icons/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdepim/interfaces/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdepim/komposer/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdepim/komposer/core/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdepim/komposer/core/tests/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdepim/komposer/plugins/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdepim/komposer/plugins/default/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdepim/komposer/test/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdepim/kpartsdesignerplugin/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdepim/pics/Makefile

config.status: creating libkdepim/tests/Makefile

config.status: creating libkmime/Makefile

config.status: creating libkmime/tests/Makefile

config.status: creating libkmime/tests/data/Makefile

config.status: creating libkmime/tests/data/codec_b/Makefile

config.status: creating libkmime/tests/data/codec_base64/Makefile

config.status: creating libkmime/tests/data/codec_q/Makefile

config.status: creating libkmime/tests/data/codec_quoted-printable/Makefile

config.status: creating libkmime/tests/data/codec_x-kmime-rfc2231/Makefile

config.status: creating libkmime/tests/data/codec_x-uuencode/Makefile

config.status: creating libkpgp/Makefile

config.status: creating libkpgp/pics/Makefile

config.status: creating libkpimidentities/Makefile

config.status: creating libksieve/Makefile

config.status: creating libksieve/impl/Makefile

config.status: creating libksieve/ksieve/Makefile

config.status: creating libksieve/parser/Makefile

config.status: creating libksieve/shared/Makefile

config.status: creating libksieve/tests/Makefile

config.status: creating mimelib/Makefile

config.status: creating mimelib/doc/Makefile

config.status: creating mimelib/mimelib/Makefile

config.status: creating mimelib/test/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/kmail/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/kmail/bodypartformatter/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

If you would like to build-in KMail's experimental full-text

indexing please re-run configure with the --enable-indexlib option.

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

```

----------

## himpierre

Kmail 1.9.7 using kde 3.5.7 funktioniert hier problemlos.

----------

## Psycho Dad

Danke für die Antwort, damit wusste ich, das es prinzipiell gehen sollte.

Hab es jetzt hinbekommen (allerdings nicht ganz zufriedenstellend).

Kmail und seine Abhängigkeiten sind jedenfalls richtig installiert.

Bei der Konfiguration hab ich das Häkchen vor "Server verlangt Authorisierung" entfernt.

Damit versendet er problemlos (und das kommt auch an).

Setze ich das Häkchen wieder da und trage den Benutzer und Passwort ein, geht es wieder nicht.

Komischerweise hat das Versenden mit dieser Konfiguration mit früheren KDE 3.5.x-Versionen immer geklappt.

Das Passwort wird beim Versenden net mehr abgefragt, kmail hat es dann gespeichert.

Es stört mich, das durch die fehlende Passwortabfrage jeder an meinem Laptop Emails senden könnte.

Einen Tippfehler kann ich durch die vielen Versuche ausschließen.

Könnt Ihr mit vorheriger Passwortabfrage mit dem kmail aus KDE 3.5.7 Emails senden?

----------

## dakjo

 *Psycho Dad wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Könnt Ihr mit vorheriger Passwortabfrage mit dem kmail aus KDE 3.5.7 Emails senden?

 

Ja, geht hier.

----------

## ok

Funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme.

Versuch doch mal bei den SMTP Einstellungen 

Security -> [ Check What the Server Supports ] (bei mir ist es auf englisch, sollte aber im deutschen ähnlich sein)

----------

## Psycho Dad

Bringt leider auch nichts, auch ein Entfernen der Verschlüsselung nicht.

Hab auch das ganze ~.kde-Verzeichnis entfernt und die Einstellungen neu gemacht, hat nichts geändert.

Naja, ich kann auch damit leben.

Die, die an meinem Laptop rumspielen dürfen, werden schon net in meinem Namen Emails versenden.

Seltsam isses allerdings schon.

Vielleicht liegts ja auch an web.de, das sich da was geändert hat.

----------

## Psycho Dad

Hab jetzt Gentoo völlig neu installiert (natürlich nicht deswegen, hab ne Dummheit gemacht).

Das Problem ist verschwunden.

----------

